# Cosmo & Samson



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a shot that one of the kids had taken.... They get along so good now, that it just seems weird that they ever didn't...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Awww what little cuties!! It makes me want to get Tucker a friend! lol

I'm glad they're such good buddies.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

~~~What little sweeties!~~~


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

That makes my day! I am so glad that everything worked out for Cosmo, Samson and your family!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Great picture! Thanks posting it Rick.
Kra and Teddy


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

It's great to see them as such good buddies. I know it makes for some fun times for them and for you!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a wonderful picture!!! I am wondering-now that you have 2 goldens-do you think you'll always have two? I would find it so hard to only have one-two is soooooooo much better!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

PeggyK said:


> What a wonderful picture!!! I am wondering-now that you have 2 goldens-do you think you'll always have two? I would find it so hard to only have one-two is soooooooo much better!!!


Honestly....I'm ready for a third. But my wife is saying no, so far. At some point, we will get one more puppy..... But it'll probablybe a year from now....


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I do think it's very, very hard to resist the urge to keep getting more Goldens!! They are such a special breed. I think the rule is-there is no such thing as too many goldens!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's adorable! I love to see that. What a happy ending.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

PeggyK said:


> I do think it's very, very hard to resist the urge to keep getting more Goldens!! They are such a special breed. I think the rule is-there is no such thing as too many goldens!!!


And I've always planned on having two....name picked and everything. Cosmo coming into our lives changed the plan a little.....but I still want a puppy at some point.

My brother in law has been discussing with my wife the possibility of breeding Samson with his golden. Not sure if we'll do that....but if we do, I'm definitely gonna get one of Samson's puppies.....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

They look beautiful together!! I used to have 2 dogs but now I have 3 and it seems so normal to have 3 that I sometimes wonder how it would be to have 4...:uhoh: !!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great picture.....Looks like they have settled in very well and are great Buddies...


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome pic! so did you ever see any of the issues COSMO had before you got him ?


----------



## JessieZoe (Dec 26, 2006)

*2 not 3*

We joke about adding a 3rd but 2 of them is enough plus there isn't any other room in the bed for another.
We have a decent size house and I couldn't imagine adding another- but then again, if we were a little better at training it would be easier...


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Too cute, I always say i'll get a second one, but right now I'm living in an apartment and one is enough.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a great pic of them...I can definetly see us getting a 2nd one in the near future


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I want another one! But I have two other dogs soo... not yet  Do you have any pics of Samson's lovely lady?


----------



## Mina (Feb 4, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> Awesome pic! so did you ever see any of the issues COSMO had before you got him ?


He clearly doesn't like squeaky toys and rubber bands and is a lot more vocal then Samson. But they are best friends now and our life seems to be more complete.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Princess Bella said:


> Awesome pic! so did you ever see any of the issues COSMO had before you got him ?


Like Mina said....we couldn't have asked for a better playmate for Samson. It's been great having him around... 

Samson and Cosmo get along great, and it's actually funny to watch them with tennis balls. Cosmo has started learning to catch them....so Samson will wait for him either to drop the ball or until he can get a good grip on it in his mouth and can take it away. Samson will share all toys, except the tennis balls. I'll have to get a decent video of their tennis ball games.


----------

